# Nick Diaz vs. Floyd Mayweather @ the Mall



## l3ft3lbow (Sep 18, 2007)

Who Takes it?



> *Nick Diaz:* ...I walked through the mall the other day when I was in Vegas. And I seen happy old Floyd f------ Mayweather after his little interview he did where I think he was talking s--- about how he'll beat any MMA fighter's ass. And I was in the worst f------ mood ever, dude, because I was just about to say f--- it because I was over there to corner my brother and didn't get to corner my brother because you need to have a license for that.
> 
> So Floyd is walking around on a f------ shopping spree, dude. And I don't even think he has any real friends. He's got these big f------ Samoan (guys) carrying his shopping bags and all his clothes and s---. He's walking around "Whoopty-woo. Yaw-yaw!" and this and that, signing autographs and taking pictures here and there and just acting like a complete f------ a------- and I'm thinking like "Man, I ought to just whoop this ... ass right here and ain't nobody would say s---. I could have my friend record it and put it up on YouTube and see what that does for me?


Diaz by gogoplata. 

Discuss.

BOXING - CBSSports.com


----------



## Curly (Aug 20, 2007)

Floyd is a boxer, Diaz is a fighter. I really think Nick takes this fight. If the unorthodox stand up and leg kicks are not doing it for him, then he can take Floyd down and give him a ground fighting 101 lesson. Nick wins, crowd goes wild!


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Diaz has a great chin, he could eat one punch from Mayweather when he shoots in, takes him down, and submits him in a matter of seconds.

The end.


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

in reality tho 

the two wouldnt have fought

these body guards would have made short work of diaz and crew


----------



## Curly (Aug 20, 2007)

hollando said:


> in reality tho
> 
> the two wouldnt have fought


Party pooper.  :wink01:


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Diaz would have to take him down or he would get KOd very easily. Floyd is just way to damn fast for him. Diaz would kick his ass if he got him down though.


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

Curly said:


> Party pooper.  :wink01:


im sorry but its true lol


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

LOL. Did Diaz actually say that?! Man, those Samoan Guys would've laid the smack down on him if he hassled Mayweather.


----------



## bigbadcookindad (Oct 9, 2007)

*Diaz is the man*

How many times has some boxer or professional athlete thought they could make it in MMA? And how many times has the other sport athlete got his ass handed to him? Same thing would happen w/ Diaz vs. Mayweather


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

Sounds like Diaz is jealous of Mayweather to me. With his MMA paycheck he sure can't go on a ny shopping sprees. 

BTW Floyd is good freinds with UFC fighters. Rampage being one of them. He just took a shot at Lidells comments on boxing.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

considering Diaz's punching power is near-absent and Floyds been known to work people to sleep, Id give it to Floyd if it was just boxing.

But since its not Diaz obviously takes this because hes for sure take him down and work something, most likely a choke.


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Dana...sign Floyd


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

plazzman said:


> considering Diaz's punching power is near-absent and Floyds been known to work people to sleep, Id give it to Floyd if it was just boxing.
> 
> But since its not Diaz obviously takes this because hes for sure take him down and work something, most likely a choke.


Under the circumstances that Diaz explained Mayweather would have destroyed Diaz. Floyd is a well known to have had fights in the club. His Dad was also a feared street fighter. Plus with Floyds homies around it would have been suicidal for Diaz to go up and try some shit with Floyd. No way Diaz could put a choke on Floyd with his homies there.


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

Ebc_Kyle said:


> Dana...sign Floyd


Like Floyd said he doesn't fight for thousands he fights for millions. Floyd makes more money for one fight then all the UFC fighters make combined for a fight card.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

I hope Diaz has more common sense than to fight in a mall. Act professional for once bud.


----------



## Scarface71906 (Jul 27, 2007)

*Diaz would box him up then submit him with a Gogo. *


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Floyd would probably outbox him yeah but Diaz would find a way to end it. Most likely the ground like some have mentioned. Wouldn't that be some shit though if you were at that mall and it did infact happen.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Wow, a thought of Floyd in the UFC would be awesome.


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

Nick can take a punch the smart thing would be clinch take down mount then rip his arm off. But Nick would probably standup with him.


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

cabby said:


> Floyd would probably outbox him yeah but Diaz would find a way to end it. Most likely the ground like some have mentioned. Wouldn't that be some shit though if you were at that mall and it did infact happen.


How would he end it on the ground with Floyds boys there. He rolls with like 30 people. Theres a reason Nick didn't do anything he would have got his ass beat.


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

This is the worst argument ever. No boxer, no professional boxer could go with a professional mma fighter. ever. 
I will go on record with that.

I have even had a fight with a boxer. I didn't even have to go for a take down, I cut through him with leg kicks.


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

AtomDanger said:


> This is the worst argument ever. No boxer, no professional boxer could go with a professional mma fighter. ever.
> I will go on record with that.
> 
> I have even had a fight with a boxer. I didn't even have to go for a take down, I cut through him with leg kicks.


This isn't a 1 on 1 fight in the Octagon. This would be Nick Diaz and whoever he was with vs Floyd Mayweather and his crew in the mall. Floyd rolls with like 30 people at a time. You can't use that Ju Jitsu stuff when your out numbered. The people who aint locked up will be stomping you. Mayweather and his crew would have beat Diaz's ass if Diaz tried some shit.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

hommage1985 said:


> This isn't a 1 on 1 fight in the Octagon. This would be Nick Diaz and whoever he was with vs Floyd Mayweather and his crew in the mall. Floyd rolls with like 30 people at a time. You can't use that Ju Jitsu stuff when your out numbered. The people who aint locked up will be stomping you. Mayweather and his crew would have beat Diaz's ass if Diaz tried some shit.


I think the point of the thread though was if Diaz fought Mayweather 1 on 1 at the mall who would win. My vote: Diaz by whatever submission he feels like putting on him at the time.
Oh yeah and "that jiu jitsu stuff" you are referring to is Brazilian Jiu Jitsu and is probably the most effective martial art on the planet and one that a lot of people, a lot of people on this forum actually have dedicated a large portion of their lives to its not just some B.S. and it just seems disrespectful when you refer to it like that


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

kamikaze145 said:


> I think the point of the thread though was if Diaz fought Mayweather 1 on 1 at the mall who would win. My vote: Diaz by whatever submission he feels like putting on him at the time.
> Oh yeah and "that jiu jitsu stuff" you are referring to is Brazilian Jiu Jitsu and is probably the most effective martial art on the planet and one that a lot of people, a lot of people on this forum actually have dedicated a large portion of their lives to its not just some B.S. and it just seems disrespectful when you refer to it like that


The point of the thread is could Nick Diaz beat Floyds ass in the mall. This is street fighting. Anything goes. I guess you have never seen a street fight before if you think none of Floyds people will get involved. 

Sure Ju Jitsu is effective. I didn't say it wasn't effective but it's effective when its 1 on 1. How you gonna use it when the guy your fighting has a whole bunch of security there. You think Mayweathers security/freinds will just patiently wait for Diaz to put Floyd in an arm bar. Anyways its not like we are talking about some kind of *****. Mayweather is a tough guy himself who has been fighting his whole life and hes got security and freinds with him. Diaz talked all that shit but did nothing. He didn't want to get his ass beat thats why.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

hommage1985 said:


> The point of the thread is could Nick Diaz beat Floyds ass in the mall. This is street fighting. Anything goes. I guess you have never seen a street fight before if you think none of Floyds people will get involved.
> 
> Sure Ju Jitsu is effective. I didn't say it wasn't effective but it's effective when its 1 on 1. How you gonna use it when the guy your fighting has a whole bunch of security there. You think Mayweathers security/freinds will just patiently wait for Diaz to put Floyd in an arm bar. Anyways its not like we are talking about some kind of *****. Mayweather is a tough guy himself who has been fighting his whole life and hes got security and freinds with him. Diaz talked all that shit but did nothing. He didn't want to get his ass beat thats why.


We all know Diaz would beat the living crap out of Mayweather. Period. No one is even debating this. Yeah he would lose if all of Mayweather's security and people jumped in, there is no point in even discussing that. That would have nothing to do with Mayweather being tough, it would have to do with him being a *****. You could put anyone in a mall with tons of security and friends and their security and friends could beat up Nick Diaz. Mayweather has not been fighting his whole life, he has been boxing.


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

kamikaze145 said:


> We all know Diaz would beat the living crap out of Mayweather. Period. No one is even debating this. Yeah he would lose if all of Mayweather's security and people jumped in, there is no point in even discussing that. That would have nothing to do with Mayweather being tough, it would have to do with him being a *****. You could put anyone in a mall with tons of security and friends and their security and friends could beat up Nick Diaz. Mayweather has not been fighting his whole life, he has been boxing.


How does it make Mayweather a ***** for having security. If Nick Diaz wants to go try some shit with Floyd he deserves a beatdown. Anyways Diaz should beat Floyds ass one on one hes much bigger then Floyd. He walks around in the 140's. He is a small guy.

Mayweather has been fighting his whole life. In the streets and in the ring. I lost count of the lawsuits and court appearences Floyd had in his early pro craeer from fighting in bars and clubs.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

hommage1985 said:


> How does it make Mayweather a ***** for having security. If Nick Diaz wants to go try some shit with Floyd he deserves a beatdown. Anyways Diaz should beat Floyds ass one on one hes much bigger then Floyd. He walks around in the 140's. He is a small guy.
> 
> Mayweather has been fighting his whole life. In the streets and in the ring. I lost count of the lawsuits and court appearences Floyd had in his early pro craeer from fighting in bars and clubs.


Wow, fighting in bars and clubs? Awesome! I wish I could be so hard and cool!


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

kamikaze145 said:


> Wow, fighting in bars and clubs? Awesome! I wish I could be so hard and cool!


Nice comeback. When your boy Nick Diaz reaches Floyds popularity he would have security too. Too bad he will never be on Floyds level as a fighter or in popularity.


----------

